# Ideal setup?



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

I think I am ready to get a new vehicle, about every ten years I get a new one. And I bought my last truck in 2001.

I was thinking of something like this, that's a 2007 Toyota:
I like the idea of a truck/trailer combo



















Then I was thinking of putting side boxes on it:









I want a Toyota, anything else has too many issues I can think of. Every Ford I've ever driven has had multiple things wrong with it. Such as the key getting stuck, dashboard lights going on when they don't really mean anything, gas gauge not working. General Motors, I've heard too many stories of the transmissions going out. 

A few concerns that come to mind are the load capacity of Toyota Tundra's, I am not sure how much weight they can hold. But I'm sure the Ford F250 and F350 can hold a lot more. Also, with the trailer, is there any way to secure them? I looked at some today and they are only secured with a pad lock. Might as well leave it open in that case, someone can cut that easy.

What do you guys consider the ideal setup?


----------



## bhock (Feb 17, 2009)

We use some big honking steel boxes that go over the lock hasps , then padlock is inside it, like on jobsite boxes.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Kenn, that's been talked to death here in other threads; do a search. You might as well start a political or religion thread. :laughing:

Only you can decide what's best for you and your work pattern, and even that evolves over time. For years, I worked out of an extended cab F150, carrying all of my tools in the cab except the larger items I'd carry in the bed as needed. With no weather protection. It worked, but wasn't efficient.

Now I drive a van, pulling an open trailer as needed to carry supplies. All of my tools fit in the van, secure and out of the weather, and I actually have room to carry a passenger. I can squeeze a few sheets of drywall in there too, if need be. For now, that's the best for what I do.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Tinstaafl said:


> Kenn, that's been talked to death here in other threads; do a search. You might as well start a political or religion thread. :laughing:
> 
> Only you can decide what's best for you and your work pattern, and even that evolves over time. For years, I worked out of an extended cab F150, carrying all of my tools in the cab except the larger items I'd carry in the bed as needed. With no weather protection. It worked, but wasn't efficient.
> 
> Now I drive a van, pulling an open trailer as needed to carry supplies. All of my tools fit in the van, secure and out of the weather, and I actually have room to carry a passenger. I can squeeze a few sheets of drywall in there too, if need be. For now, that's the best for what I do.


 Couldn't have said it better.
It is different for every company. For me it is haveing two setups. A chevy cargo van. For small jobs and a f450 pulling a 7x14 vnose for the larger jobs. 

Cole


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

KennMacMoragh said:


> I want a Toyota, anything else has too many issues I can think of.


Not dogging you really but I find that statement funny as hell with all of the recalls and problems Toyota has had it the last while.... 9,000,000 recalls.:whistling

On a personal note I like the Tocoma but not for work.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Tattoo said:


> Not dogging you really but I find that statement funny as hell with all of the recalls and problems Toyota has had it the last while.... 9,000,000 recalls.:whistling
> 
> On a personal note I like the Tocoma but not for work.


Yeah, but the way I see it is at least they recall them. As opposed to Ford and GM who don't do anything about it. All I've ever had are Toyota's, and I haven't had any serious issues with them.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Tinstaafl said:


> Kenn, that's been talked to death here in other threads; do a search. You might as well start a political or religion thread. :laughing:
> 
> Only you can decide what's best for you and your work pattern, and even that evolves over time. For years, I worked out of an extended cab F150, carrying all of my tools in the cab except the larger items I'd carry in the bed as needed. With no weather protection. It worked, but wasn't efficient.
> 
> Now I drive a van, pulling an open trailer as needed to carry supplies. All of my tools fit in the van, secure and out of the weather, and I actually have room to carry a passenger. I can squeeze a few sheets of drywall in there too, if need be. For now, that's the best for what I do.


Yeah I know, I read a few threads but none of them really did it for me. 
I work out of an extended cab truck right now and jamb all my tools in the extended cab like you did. And you're right, it's not efficient. And a van seems too easy to break into. This thread http://www.contractortalk.com/f41/new-question-thoughts-81474/ 
is what gave me the idea.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Well, whatever you have can be broken into. And if you succumb to temptation and leave your trailer overnight, you're just begging for that. On gas mileage alone, a loaded van vs a truck and loaded trailer isn't much of a contest when it comes to commuting.

But as I said, I have my best solution for right now; only you can determine what yours is.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Reliability has to be one of the biggest fallacies when it comes to vehicles. Bottom line is _all _vehicles break. You cannot tell me that there aren't thousands of Toyota mechanics working every day repairing Toyotas of all kinds. 

I have worked at dealerships for over a decade and I can tell you first hand, every brand of cars/truck can fail. It's honestly a matter of luck. Did you buy one that's going to break down or not? I have driven Fords since I've been a teenager and I have had a very reliable record with everything from a '78 T-bird to my current '06 F350. I'm sure there are similar stories with GM or Dodge owners. 

I say buy for the features, capacities, abilities and preferences. Don't buy into some marketing baloney.


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

KennMacMoragh said:


> Yeah I know, I read a few threads but none of them really did it for me.


I thought long and hard about my set-up before buying a vehicle. I'd worked out of vans and open bed trucks, and neither really suited the way I like to work. I also look at resale value when I'm done with the vehicle. For me, the best hauler, tow'r and all around work vehicle is an extended cab HD 3/4 ton with a canopy and lumber rack. In the bed I built pull out tool boxes that were the same height as the wheel wells. The canopy had "wings", meaning the side windows lifted up for side access.

What you drive is completely up to what you need to carry with you as well as tow/haul. Everyone's needs are different, hence the political debate over whether a truck or a van is better. The religion comes when you start talking about the brand of vehicle you buy, GM being the most God-like ... :w00t:

Whoever mentioned tranny problems with GM is right, my '95 popped at 125K and my '02 popped at 75K. I wasn't happy about either one, but the '02 pissed me off the most because it's never seen a day of work in it's life, where the '95 earned its keep from day one and the rebuilt tranny just increased its resale value. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

Is this truck only for work or is it also used as a daily driver for personal uses?

If I was only doing carpentry etc. and this was a work only vehicle I would like a Sprinter van. Better mileage, more carrying capacity, less towing capacity but you can carry more in the van and have a smaller trailer for the extras if you even need it with the van. The last time I was up at JLC Live in Seattle I saw a dealer there with some nicely set up Sprinter vans. And as for security put a alarm in the van.

Years ago I worked out of a 1980 Chevy 1 ton van that I bought new, and it was great having everything with you. I had it well setup with those floor box drawers for nails, etc. sliding out the side and back doors. Built my lower shelves so that I could set in cross bucks to carry sheet goods, lumber on top of them with the uppers shelves up high. And I built my rack on top for ladders and covered it with expanded mesh so that I could also use it for as platform/portable scaffold with a ladder on the back door. And a Sprinter compared to this would be much nicer as it has more room and gets better mileage.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Back to the original question, it is an individual/trade preference. 

For the projects _I've_ done over the years, a pickup with either an extended cab or crew cab and 8' bed with a cap has been the ideal truck with a trailer. The truck cab is for business. A laptop or printer, maybe an inverter. Kind of the mobile office. The extended back seat area can be for tools/materials that are very important or fragile. The bed would be for materials. Being able to carrier a 4'x8' sheet or whatever is very important to me. Because the bed is not part of the interior, I can carry messy things without worrying about messing the interior. The cap keeps everything dry. And finally the trailer is the mobile shop. A nice, organized setup with some space for working inside would be the way to go. Heat or a/c would be a bonus in case you need a work space if none is available within the job site. 

But that's just my ideal setup.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Kenn, They all work. Truck, open bed, shell, utility bed, trailer, extended cab, crew cab or any combination. Just what will work for you depends on how you work & want to use it.

Trailers are great & normally no problem. Just remember whatever you lock up or secure someone can get in to if they really want to.


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

*A few concerns that come to mind are the load capacity of Toyota Tundra's, I am not sure how much weight they can hold*


It looks like the payload capacity is around 1700 lbs if 4x4 or around 1600 or so if 2x4. Kind of odd that the capacity is more for a 4x4 since with most other makes it is the opposite.

And for a example the payload of my Chevy 2500HD crewcab long box is 3400 lbs, and the same for our GMC 2500HD crewcab short box. Payload capacity for the Sprinters is 3500 to 5400 lbs depending on the configuration.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Kgmz said:


> Is this truck only for work or is it also used as a daily driver for personal uses?


It's for both, I can't afford two vehicles. So I need something for work and personal. Those Mercedes vans are out of my price range, I was thinking 20 to 25 thousand.


----------



## GPI (Jan 13, 2005)

I run a 2002 GMC 1 ton window van, it doubles for work and personal, also a 2003 F250 Diesel with an 8x16 trailer dedicated for just business. All personal preferences , but i also have a shop where i pull them in and lock them up every night. No worries


----------



## s. donato (Jan 23, 2008)

I am pretty much a carpenter that has GC tendencies.

i have a no window E250 loaded to the gills. i had puck locks installed and i park it in a garage every night. it was broke into once and they stole my GPS b/c that was the only thing i keep in the cab compartment - before i got the garage spot. i love the fact that it is a rolling billboard. i also installed 2 extra leave springs. last weight in had it at 7875lbs and it sits perfect so it doesn't look weighted down. 

i worked out of a quad cab short bed pickup for years with a locking tonneau cover then got a cap with side doors that was good, but i still had to load/unload big items each day they were needed or not needed. i got the van last year and would never go back. i still have my pickup for material pickups and larger garbage removals and to use it for the 4X4 in the winter months. sold the cap and not have the tonneau back on it b/c it comes off so easy. i will probably always keep a pickup around b/c the van doesn't have much room in it for larger items due to all the racks and stuff.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

The truck is not a bad choice although i would go for an extra cab or crew cab. I would not bother with the side boxes, just more of a blind spot in the mirrors and looking over the bed through the back window. You will find towing that trailer everyday will make that truck guzzle some gas although it should have plenty of power. The trailer is about the same as i have except mine is a v-nose, they tow decent, easy to maneuver in city traffic, fairly easy to back up and can carry a lot of tools and supplies if set up right. Which is another reason why i would not bother with the side boxes. If you need to carry around basic tools buy a small tool box and keep it inside the truck. I carry a flash light, tie down straps, crescent wrench, screw drivers, tape ruler and an test meter in each of my trucks just for those calls for an estimate.


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

KennMacMoragh said:


> Yeah, but the way I see it is at least they recall them. As opposed to Ford and GM who don't do anything about it. All I've ever had are Toyota's, and I haven't had any serious issues with them.


 I have to comment here-as you have it wrong---I Don't forget ! Years ago The big three had recalls that always made the front page- while Toyota, Honda & foriegn cars also had many recalls that were hard to find in the newspaper & were in the back of the paper somewhere that were very hard to see, in a little article. 

Even now the japanese companies try to hide things & keep them out of the public's eye to keep up their image.....That is where Toyaota got caught up with lately.
They all have to do something about their problems

And lastly-I have always had Ford & I Haven't had any serious problems with them.........................

P.S. I haven't forgotten when we tried to export to auto's & Ford Tractors & other american equiptment to Japan & they were shown smashing them on national TV


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

mrmike said:


> I have to comment here-as you have it wrong


That's a matter of opinion, I know there are some Ford and GM fans here, I am not one of them. I never heard of GM recalling their blown transmissions, the last thing I need is to have a $5,000 repair bill lurking about that can hit unexpectedly. I don't think I will have that problem with a Toyota though. I would almost consider a Ford, still leery of them though.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

woodchuck2 said:


> The truck is not a bad choice although i would go for an extra cab or crew cab. I would not bother with the side boxes, just more of a blind spot in the mirrors and looking over the bed through the back window. You will find towing that trailer everyday will make that truck guzzle some gas although it should have plenty of power. The trailer is about the same as i have except mine is a v-nose, they tow decent, easy to maneuver in city traffic, fairly easy to back up and can carry a lot of tools and supplies if set up right. Which is another reason why i would not bother with the side boxes. If you need to carry around basic tools buy a small tool box and keep it inside the truck. I carry a flash light, tie down straps, crescent wrench, screw drivers, tape ruler and an test meter in each of my trucks just for those calls for an estimate.


How do you utilize that trailer? Do you leave it on the job site until the job is done? Or do you bring it on site the first day and unload all your tools, leave them in the customers home, then bring the trailer back to your home and store it in your driveway?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

KennMacMoragh said:


> That's a matter of opinion, I know there are some Ford and GM fans here, I am not one of them. I never heard of GM recalling their blown transmissions, the last thing I need is to have a $5,000 repair bill lurking about that can hit unexpectedly. I don't think I will have that problem with a Toyota though. I would almost consider a Ford, still leery of them though.


I looked at all 4 brands when I was looking at trucks and Toyota was bottom of the list. Even more so than Nissan. They have had hundreds of issues from rusted out frames too buckled body work and failed tail gates. I have seen the tale gate and rust issues with my own eyes. They are built like tin cans and they ain't worth the money they charge for them. You can get a more powerful, better quality, better built truck right here in the US.


----------



## RCT (Jan 5, 2010)

I use a 7x14 enclosed trailer and a 1/2 ton GMC ext. cab short box with a ladder rack and a tool box. It works well for me most of the time. I can haul everything I need and then some but the mileage sucks (10-12mpg towing). It depends on the type of work you are doing, but for me it's nice to be able to go do an estimate or meet with a sub without having to drag all my tools and sh*t along.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> I looked at all 4 brands when I was looking at trucks and Toyota was bottom of the list. Even more so than Nissan. They have had hundreds of issues from rusted out frames too buckled body work and failed tail gates. I have seen the tale gate and rust issues with my own eyes. They are built like tin cans and they ain't worth the money they charge for them. You can get a more powerful, better quality, better built truck right here in the US.


I know, I was hoping mine would be rusted out, because they pay you 150% of what the truck is worth. Mine wasn't rusted though, it's mainly a problem in the midwest where they salt the roads.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

KennMacMoragh said:


> I know, I was hoping mine would be rusted out, because they pay you 150% of what the truck is worth. Mine wasn't rusted though, it's mainly a problem in the midwest where they salt the roads.


They have been doing all they can for the last 10+ years to keep their reputation of good quality intact. Thats the reason they were paying such high amounts for the vehicles in the condition they were in. It come back to bit them though. Just the other day they had a noter massive recall for brakes not working. Something about leaking brake fluid and not working when you push the pedal. Guess what though. Its been a known issue for over 5 years and they done their best to cover it up like they do every other issue. My biggest issue with the toyotas is the awful interiors in the trucks. I know they are trucks but come on they can design them with a bit more thought. 

Check out the new 2011 f150 with the Eco boost if you are looking for something new. I would love to upgrade to that but wifes car is next for upgrade :furious:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Just get an old beat up Vista Cruiser.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

KennMacMoragh said:


> How do you utilize that trailer? Do you leave it on the job site until the job is done? Or do you bring it on site the first day and unload all your tools, leave them in the customers home, then bring the trailer back to your home and store it in your driveway?


For me it depends on the job, the distance traveled, how many days i will be there and exactly what i need to do the job. My trailer has sat on the job for the last 4 days and got pulled off today, for the most part i tow it every where i go but it is nice to unhook it and leave it on the job to either go for lunch or go home. Some jobs that are easy i will just pack up the truck and leave the trailer but that is rare. You will find once you work out of a trailer and then try to work out of a truck it is a PITA, trying to reach over the bed of the truck sucks, everything slides to the front and you cannot reach it, always forget that one tool or that one supply item. With a trailer you are towing almost everything you will ever need. Another nice thing about a trailer, carry a garbage can and you will find your truck is always clean. I can seat 4 people at any time, no crap on the floor, seats are clean and the interior even smells decent.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

KennMacMoragh said:


> It's for both, I can't afford two vehicles. So I need something for work and personal. Those Mercedes vans are out of my price range, I was thinking 20 to 25 thousand.


maybe a new Sprinter is out of your price range, but an 07/08 is within your reach. Then again, you may not like buying a used vehicle for so much. I have an 08 170" tall Sprinter and have the inside outfitted quite nicely and it is used all the time. Towing capacity is max of 5000lbs but I don't have a hitch on it-the old diesel suburban is for towing big loads.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

"Ideal" would be,
Ford, Dodge, GM

"Not Ideal" would be,
Toyota, Honda, Nissan

If my family or in laws saw me in a toy would never hear the end of it, same is true of the subs. Furthest thing in the garage that's foreign is a BMW 3 series. 

Toy don't make a truck big enough anyways. A half ton is only good for weekend warriors. For example at the dump M-F all you see is Ford, GM, and Dodge. On the weekends the toys start showing up.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

dougger222 said:


> "Ideal" would be,
> Toy don't make a truck big enough anyways. A half ton is only good for weekend warriors. For example at the dump M-F all you see is Ford, GM, and Dodge. On the weekends the toys start showing up.


Lately I've been seeing more and more Tundras driving around with company names on them, roofers, builders, whatever. People I know who have them are happy with them.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

re: american vs. japanese brands and where the money goes...
a lot of "american" cars are made in mexico and elsewhere and some of the toyota models are largely made in the usa.
http://www.automotiveaddicts.com/inthenews/07-10-06.html
http://www.cars.com/go/advice/Story.jsp?section=top&subject=ami&story=amMade0707


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

aptpupil said:


> re: american vs. japanese brands and where the money goes...
> a lot of "american" cars are made in mexico and elsewhere and some of the toyota models are largely made in the usa.
> http://www.automotiveaddicts.com/inthenews/07-10-06.html
> http://www.cars.com/go/advice/Story.jsp?section=top&subject=ami&story=amMade0707



Where is Ford's HQ?
Where is Toyota's HQ?

:jester:


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Where is Ford's HQ?
> Where is Toyota's HQ?
> 
> :jester:


right, that's why i posted this link: http://www.automotiveaddicts.com/inthenews/07-10-06.html (it has owernship info in the right column at the bottom)
personally, though, i'd rather have a japanese company that assembles a truck here with american parts than to have a u.s. company that assembles everything in mexico with brazilian parts. i think the assembly jobs are more important than the corporate jobs, but that's just me.
of course i'd love it if it was 100% american made and owned, but that's non-existent.
btw, my truck is a ford.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Company: Ford
Vehicle: F-Series
Percentage US/Canada Built: 85%
Corporation HQ: USA
Profits: USA

Company: Toyota
Vehicle: Tundra
Percentage US/Canada Built: 80%
Corporation HQ: Japan
Profits: Japan

:jester:


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

Saw one of these going down the road today. Too a picture with my phone, but somehow it got lost or messed up transferring to computer.




Thought it might be a good idea with a pickup. When you don't need it you drop it and can use your truck for personal use.


http://www.fleetwest.net/LNG1.html

This one in the pic and the one I saw is listed down the page as the TSS




http://www.fleetwest.net/images/temp_034.jpg



















Edit: moved pic to attachment as it was too big


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Whey the hell do you guys use you WORK truck for personal use? Why not just get two vehicles?

Cole


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Cole82 said:


> Whey the hell do you guys use you WORK truck for personal use? Why not just get two vehicles?
> 
> Cole



Because my truck is just too cool to be used only when working :laughing:


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

I always buy Fords.

Anyhow, my wife had a Toyota last year and the fuel pump was 1,800 to replace. She drives a Jeep now and loves it. We always buy new and Toyotas are not without their problems. Every time you go to fix it the prices are insane.

The few problems I've had over the years with Fords were very cheap to repair.

Mike


----------



## kyle_dmr (Mar 17, 2009)

angus242 said:


> Because my truck is just too cool to be used only when working :laughing:


Us KingRancH guys are allowed to.. only us.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

id like one of these


----------

